# New to the forum, but long time Halloween fan



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm new to HauntForum, but I've already found quite a bit of useful information. I've always been a fan of Halloween. Being a single father to a 6 year old boy it's the perfect holiday for me to be a kid again.

Last year I decorated my yard and porch and scared some of the neighborhood trick or treaters. It was fun until someone almost got hurt. This year in order to have a clear in and out path I'll be opening up part of my home for my TRICK and treat. This will be my first attempt at a haunted house (4 rooms).

For those interested here's what I have in mind:

Scene 1 - Grave Yard : Fog machine, F/X machine for lightning, several tombestones, bones, and earie ambient music. (no actor)

Scene 2 - seance (sp?) room, crystal ball (placed over opening in custom made table to show pre-recorded images of the haunt on a tv) I'll make a custom base for my crystal ball to hide the tv but show the images. (one actress)

Scene 3 - near stair case - brick walls using scene builder from spirit store, oval mirror (1 actor on stair case) Animated haunting girl with vibrating head from spirit store , corpse to go with severed head, and lots of blood.

Scene 4 - Hologram pictures and a 2 way mirror. (1 actress) behind fake wall will brighten light to show her face/mask in mirror to unsuspecting guests.

Scene 5 - Maze with caged distressed girl wanting help and warning visitors, the cage will be seen from 2 points in the haunt (in the beginning and about 1/2 way through). Randomly actor will go to cage and wait till visitors can be seen second time and then make movement in the direction of the visitors (hopefully this will help move them along), Multiple hiding places, 3'ft spider and various blacklighting/strobe effects through out. (3-4 actors)

Scene 6 - 7' casket standing uprignt with shelf for candy, hole cutout of the back of casket and covered with clothe for actor to jump out when trick or treaters grab candy. Sub and red light with f/x machine for heartbeat with motion sensor.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats awesome Joker.... Glad to have you around.... Make sure you take lots of progress pics!!!! Can't wait to see em!!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Last year my prop making was pretty much just some basic tombstones and a toe pincher casket, and a basic corpse. This year my crystal ball, cage, maze, and hopefully cemetary fence if time/budget allows. I've got 2 fake walls to construct, but have spent a lot of time on ambient sound and lighting this year. I found lots of ideas for props but I don't think 2 months out was enough time to get it all done. Luckily I'm off the 2nd week in october so I'll have aprox 9 days to get all done.

Most of my neighbors think I'm crazy and spending too much time/money so it's nice to find a haunted home of like minded people here at haunt forum


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome Joker, crazy is good! ;O)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 


Spending too much time and money is what halloween is all about.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Crazy is the nicest things the neighbors say about us, but the kids love us.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!:jol:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome. Sounds like a great haunt. Crazy is good.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Joker,
Welcome to the forum! Best place to be on the web this time of year :>
Glad you'll have a small crew with you during your haunt.
We also learned the hardway. No more porch haunts! We put the entire thing on all of the driveway and front lawn. This was not only to expand the haunt but to protect us in terms of accidents. We also had a crew of 5 or more. Nothing where the kids/strollers/adults could trip on. 
Have a great haunt!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Safety is the number one thing when considering my haunt. I want it to be fun, but safe. Regardless how fun it is, it would only take one injury to bring that all to a hault. We'll only be doing the haunt on halloween night and maybe the weekend prior depending on how quickly things get done. We will be doing a few trial runs with friends/family to make sure all the bases of safety have been covered. You can never be to careful.

I'm excited -Major construction starts today. I plan on taking photo's and documenting things for my own amusement and of course any one reading along at home that may be interested.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a couple drawings of the section of my home I'll be using and what I plan on doing.
http://www.studioforty5.com/haunt/before.jpg

http://www.studioforty5.com/haunt/haunt.jpg

It's not a huge space, but I think I've kept stuff out of the walkway enough to be fun and safe. Feel free to comment or make suggestions.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like a man with a plan! Welcome!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually that was finalized last weekend and was about 3 weeks of planning....muwhahahaha....sorry couldnt resist


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy Joker.. welcome to the forum.. 
I'm rather new here myself but everyone is great so far..


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Joker!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Joker!! Get a more appropriate avatar, like mine!!!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes!!

I had to many ideas before coming to these forums now I'm really in trouble . 

I realize now I could have saved myself quite a bit of money, but oh well sometimes we learn the hard way. Plans in the works for next year and this year isn't completed....lol

Off all next week so I'll be busy.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Joker.


----------

